# Looking for a funky natural.



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Can anybody recommend me a real funky natural? Had a look at the Rave sale yesterday and nothing really popped out at me. My favourite coffee ever was the Rave LSOL natural from last year (Colombia San Pascal if I remember correctly), and ever since they ran out I've been trying to find something to replace it. Any and all help appreciated.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you want some unusual madness

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-chelelektu-natural


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> If you want some unusual madness]


Is there a run of the mill madness?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Artisan Roast - Cerro De Jesus?

"A natural processed catuai micro-lot born for anyone with a sweet tooth. Bold flavours of fresh mango and strawberry mousse lead onto a clotted cream fudge finish. An exclusive micro-lot to Artisan Roast."

I've had this and it really is nice. North Star do a washed version, with tasting notes saying "beautifully sweet with notes of ripe melon and clementine with a big syrupy mouthfeel."


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Or.........

http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/nicaragua-cerro-de-jesus-don-david-microlot


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Gone for the Artisan Roast, not tried these guys before so keen to give it a whirl. Thanks for the recc guys, will be coming back for that has bean!


----------

